# Message from Iran women to Egyptian and Tunisian women



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

With the elections coming up! message from Iranian women and what happened in Iran post revolution!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

cutiepie said:


> With the elections coming up! message from Iranian women and what happened in Iran post revolution!
> 
> MESSAGE FROM IRANIAN WOMEN TO TUNESIAN AND EGYPTIAN WOMEN - YouTube


 Gave me a chill! and made me really sad, and angry at the same time...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a read of Prisoner in Iran.. a womens account


----------

